# Howdy!



## whiskeygirl (Feb 23, 2015)

My name is Francie Krienitz & I am a country singer/songwriter. I am working on my first album, and need help with the cost of all of the post-recording stuff (like radio promotion, photography, album covers, promoters, bookers, etc.).

I started a GoFundMe site to help with these costs...www.gofundme.com/fkbfund.

If you can even contribute $1, it would be GREATLY appreciated!! Whether you can or you can't, can you please share it with your friends on your Facebook/Twitter/EVERYTHING? Thank you SOOOOO much!!!

Francie
:texasflag


----------

